

Internationalization on the web – why is it so bad? - babelfisherman
http://www.planetjones.co.uk/blog/27-04-2014/web-internationalization-often-inconsistent.html

======
lcedp
Totally agree. It's a shame few websites pay attention to the Accept-Language
header.

Although I'm not fluent in English I do always prefer it to local languages
when it comes to nonlocal websites since even giants like Facebook and Google
can't get their translation right:

1\. Almost always translated version is substantially outdated.

2\. A lot of inconsistency like using different synonyms in different places
for the same word in English locale.

3\. Some sentences are just not translated.

------
tr8n
Please take a look at Tr8nHub.com

Our platform with all the SDKs (for mobile, web and desktop) addresses all of
the concerns you've raised. The SDKs will choose language based on your
preferences in the browser, mobile device or OS, yet you are also given a
choice to override the defaults by choosing a specific language.

------
ASneakyFox
There's a reason it's called "the web"

~~~
babelfisherman
?

